# In desperate need of dinner ideas!



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know what it is but for the past couple of weeks I've been drawing a blank on my dinner ideas. Maybe it's because the weather has been sort of blah, or maybe it's because it's mid March and there are no real "eats" in the garden yet. Either way, I could use some inspiration! Maybe you could describe what was on your plate this evening? Thanks all!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hamburger Yummies - today's version of something from nothing - served 2~

2 garlic cloves 
medium onion 
medium carrot 
6 to 8 ounces browned grass fed beef.
Spices
add half pound WW elbows to fry pan- with water to cook

Melt cheese over all when cooked


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I get the same way at the end of a season. I'm getting sick of soups, stews and roasts. And I'm craving salads and fresh peas! 

Maybe it's time to pull out a cookbook and start thumbing through it. 

Our latest favorite that tastes a little fresher than usual winter food is taco's with ground beef, black beans, taco sauce, shredded cabbage and carrots with a squeeze of lime.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Last night was chicken soup (same ol same ol)
and tonight was the 'Lima Bean Bake'.
It isn't baked, but it does have limas..
Limas, potatoes, onion and carrots, chunks of ham, a few fennel seeds, a splash of Worcestershire and some black pepper.
Top with sharp cheddar and serve with a few crackers.

Yummy. Cheap. Filling. Warm. Good.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tonight we had home-made soft tacos with ground beef, black beans, tomatoes, cheese, home-made salsa, avocados and lettuce.

BUT if you want something REALLY good, this is one of our favorite recipes:

Skinny Thai Chicken and Peanut Noodles


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Baked salmon served over a bed of white rice and green pea salad on the side.Deep fried french fried sweet potatoes sprinkled with powdered sugar for dessert and a white wine or a ginger ale type drink of choice.
Ya just gotta' change it up sometimes!

Wade


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Uhmmm... Reubens? Because it was St. Patrick's Day and I don't do corned beef and cabbage.

Honestly, I love toasted sammies. Throw whatever between two slices of bread. Butter or mayo the outsides. Into a medium-hot skillet. If cheese is involved, when the sammie is brown cover the skillet with the heat off for a couple of minutes to fully melt it.

We had chips on the side so potatoes were covered!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my favorite meals these days is sauteed cabbage with bacon. Just cut bacon into pieces and cook until just about crispy, then add in cabbage sliced in long thin strips. I usually cover mine to cook faster, and sometimes I add in shredded carrots too. Cook until mostly tender (I don't like it "mushy") and salt and pepper to taste. It's easy and very good!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Tonight it will be beef stroganoff (sirloin tip steak) over rice.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

This is great, thanks everyone! I'm in full agreement about end-of-season-burnout. If my family sees me coming at them with one more roast they're gonna run for the hills! I'll admit, we just don't put up enough food each year to last this far into the winter so I've been at the mercy of the grocery stores. At least I have noticed that the produce section seems to be slowly "thawing" out and getting better in quality. The strawberries are redder and juicier and not the consistency of a potato when you cut into them! ha ha. We live in the MidWest and the grass is now about 60% green and the daffodils seem a little hesitant to open up. Dreaming of Easter dinner with fresh garden peas and a mixed green salad. I love spring but it's such a tease of a season! Thanks again!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

go Italian!!!! fix your best sause just add lots extra onions ,sweet peppers any meat and spicy Italian sausage layer in with your lazania noodles add thick layers of motszarella . don't forget to toast some garlic bread .Invite some Friend or family over open a bottle of wine ; and talk of good time in the past ,and toast to happy things coming in the futre try to make tonites Dinner and each meal a celibration with a cake or pie if spumoni ice cream is available in your area apply plenty of it to each dessert . Caution doing this quite often will cement frendships and strengthen love but you may end chubbyer and reconizeable by your wonderful smile


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a person that loves citrus and if I'm getting a bad case of food burnout then I make a big pitcher of lemonade. I can eat almost anything if I have a big glass of cold lemonade to wash it down.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

a super easy go to that i love- cut chicken into bit sized pieces (use whatever you have left- i've done this with thighs, breasts and whatever mystery part in the freezer)- coat with egg and use onion soup mix (or your choice of spice/dehydrated veggie mix of choice) and bread crumb. i usually cook at 350 degrees until done. serve it with a side of choice. I've gotten really creative with the meat since we have to rely on a grocery store since we don't have our own animals at hand. My mom made it for us as kids and honestly i prefer the homemade over store bought chicken nuggest any day.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> One of my favorite meals these days is sauteed cabbage with bacon. Just cut bacon into pieces and cook until just about crispy, then add in cabbage sliced in long thin strips. I usually cover mine to cook faster, and sometimes I add in shredded carrots too. Cook until mostly tender (I don't like it "mushy") and salt and pepper to taste. It's easy and very good!


Good stuff! For a little variety, throw in an onion, a fresh sliced jalapeno or two, and a can of diced tomatoes.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.nickstellino.com/Recipes/

Mr Stellino has a very entertaining show on PBS, every meal I have made from his website has been fantastic. The nice thing about his website is he has a search engine. just type in the ingredients you have and several meals will come up. This my favorite, cheap, easy, fairly healthy and delicious. http://www.nickstellino.com/Recipes/Menu/Recipe/Default.aspx?men=20&rec=44


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

LOVE Nick! My favorite series is his Family Kitchen.


----------

